# [Video] How To Update To Cyanogenmod 7 Alpha 3 Android On The Hp Touchpad



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Here it is! This video demonstrates the process for updating your already installed Android to Alpha3. If you do not already have Android installed on your Touchpad, you will want to watch my other videos and install using this new file.


----------



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

very helpfull video. thank you.


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for all tutorials.


----------



## dhoshman (Aug 25, 2011)

Very thorough video. Thanks for the help. You should look into creating a G+ page for all of your videos. Just saying


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

dhoshman said:


> Very thorough video. Thanks for the help. You should look into creating a G+ page for all of your videos. Just saying


I DO post my videos on my Google+ page. I do it under my name, Kyle Riesenbeck. I encourage everyone to add me to your circles!


----------



## Blair27 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## bat420 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice torrents in your downloads kyle







and nice video too


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

Come play minecraft on neolain.com


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

ReverendKJR said:


> Here it is! This video demonstrates the process for updating your already installed Android to Alpha3. If you do not already have Android installed on your Touchpad, you will want to watch my other videos and install using this new file.


Good video summary. You can browse to the download link on

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10121-releasealpha3cyanogenmod-touchpad/

with the TouchPad from either webOS browser or Andriod (I used Dolphin) to get the update file for Aplha3. Just make a note of where the download placed it, so you can point to it later from MoBoot/CWM. This saves transfering it via USB cable later. Use the ClockworkMod to install the downloaded zip file. The update completes in just a few seconds.

The initial boot to Alpha3 took many loops of the arrow before I forced shut down (40 seconds of looping?) Re-boot came up in 5 seconds after that. Many thanks to the CyanogenMod Team for their continued efforts.


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

My clockworkmod doesn't work...keeps saying boot failed when I try to use it. I had installed the overclocking utility in WebOS and heard that might be a problem. Do I have to wipe everything and start again? Or is there a way for me to just uninstall the overclock in webos and then re-install clockworkmod?

Thanks!
-Jim



ReverendKJR said:


> Here it is! This video demonstrates the process for updating your already installed Android to Alpha3. If you do not already have Android installed on your Touchpad, you will want to watch my other videos and install using this new file.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

"My clockworkmod doesn't work...keeps saying boot failed when I try to use it. I had installed the overclocking utility in WebOS and heard that might be a problem. Do I have to wipe everything and start again? Or is there a way for me to just uninstall the overclock in webos and then re-install clockworkmod?"

@jkirk, I'm guessing you have Uberkernel installed. Uninstall Uberkernel using Preware. Reboot back into WebOS and Governa should show you are back to the stock WebOS kernel and that your max freq. is back to 1100.. If Moboot is still working, I would suggest trying to reinstall ClockWorkMod using the install zip from sdcard. If not, you will have to use ACMEinstaller and put the cwm zip in the cminstall folder again and run ACMEinstaller. Good Luck


----------

